# Fire 10 Tablet Needs Protection



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

I would like to install virus and malware apps on the above device. I have succeeded in getting free virus protection but don't see any free malware protection. Malwarebytes is available for free but only on google playstore which most tablets can't seem to access - at least I can't. Are there any free malware apps that this forum can recommend? I think tablets are not as vulnerable as pc's but I could be wrong. Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazon Fire is not an Android tablet. Here is what to do: https://www.alphr.com/amazon-fire-tablet-android-device/


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

unless you are installing apk files from third parties, imo, you really do not need protection for your fire tablet. Its operating system is a fork of android and pretty secure by itself. 

If you search for malwarebyte app on amazon, you may not get malwarebyte but it will still give a list of apps that will do what you want. I cannot give a recommendation since I do not use one


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

lunar--I did not know that-- obviously. I thought that all Amazon tablets were Android os.
renegade- I am trying to install Malwarebytes from Google play store and cannot. So the tablet system is a fork of android and is therefore secure. I have downloaded a virus app from Amazon but thought I needed protection against malware as well. 
Thank to both for your input.


----------

